# Creu Roja o Creu Vermella



## Cracker Jack

Hola.  Tinc una pregunta.  En una campanya per incrementar el coneixement del públic sobre la importància de la donació de la sang, veig de tant en tants camionetes/furgonetes o vehicles que portan la frase CREU ROJA. 

La meva pregunta és per què és diu Creu Roja en lloc de Creu Vermella?  Es un error dir Creu Vermella?  Crec que roja es una paraula espanyola i la traducció en català es vermella.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## jester.

Quizá se use _roja _para "comparar" las dos instituciones...


----------



## Samaruc

"Roig/Roja", en català, no és un castellanisme, és una paraula correcta però s'aplicaria més al color del safrà, mentre que "vermell" s'acostaria més al magenta.

Imagine que en l'expressió "Creu Roja" aquest "roja" vindrà per influència del castellà, però no ho sé segur. Per cert, també es manté "roig" (i no "vermell") en política per a referir-se a les opcions esquerranes.

Per cert, la parla col·loquial a València diu sempre "roig", independentment de la tonalitat.


----------



## Laia

_Roig_ o _roja_, com diu en Samaruc, no és cap castellanisme.
Hi ha algunes zones de parla catalana on s'empra preferentment el mot _roig_, i d'altres on s'empra _vermell_.

De totes maneres, hi ha noms i expressions que tan sols admeten "roig". Per exemple: Riba-roja d'Ebre, al sud de Catalunya. O un noi pèl-roig, o una noia pèl-roja. També "el mar Roig".

salutacions!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Sam i Laia.  He sentit això sobre pel-roig i el mar Roig també.  No savia que els esquerranes sont roig també.  Doncs, quin color té la sang - vermella o roja?

En aquest cas, quan es diu que una cosa és roig/roja o vermell/vermella?

Gracias también jester.


----------



## ernest_

Cracker, roig i vermell són sinònims (signifiquen el mateix). A la zona de Barcelona és més habitual utilitzar la paraula vermell, i roig és més poètic. Per exemple, aquí ningú diu "un cotxe roig", sinó "un cotxe vermell"... però a altres llocs potser és més habitual dir roig. Una diferència és que roig també significa comunista: per exemple, "l'exèrcit roig" (=l'exèrcit comunista, o soviètic), o "els rojos" (=els comunistes). La Creu Roja es diu roja però no hi ha cap motiu concret per dir-se roja, també es podria dir Creu Vermella, però tothom diu Creu Roja.


----------



## Outsider

Esto es muy interesante, porque en portugués ¡también se dice "vermelho"! "Roxo" existe, pero hoy día quiere decir "púrpura". ¡No me imaginaba que otra lengua tuviera la misma palabra!


----------



## pickypuck

Outsider said:


> Esto es muy interesante, porque en portugués ¡también se dice "vermelho"! "Roxo" existe, pero hoy día quiere decir "púrpura". ¡No me imaginaba que otra lengua tuviera la misma palabra!


 
Bermejo existe en español y deriva de la misma palabra latina que vermell o vermelho. Pero no es una palabra que se utilice normalmente, a no ser que lo lleves como apellido.


----------



## Laia

Cracker Jack said:


> En aquest cas, quan es diu que una cosa és roig/roja o vermell/vermella?


 
Ei Cracker Jack,

Doncs tal com ha comentat l'Ernest, a la zona de Barcelona utilitzem "vermell", i rara vegada diem "roig", a no ser que sigui un cas dels que he comentat abans (p.ex: Creu Roja).
Així doncs, per mi tot és vermell, i no faig distincions entre roig i vermell.

salut


----------



## Tomby

pickypuck said:


> Bermejo existe en español y deriva de la misma palabra latina que vermell o vermelho. Pero no es una palabra que se utilice normalmente, a no ser que lo lleves como apellido.


Fa uns dies per la TV deien "el equipo bermellón...." (equip de futbol), en castellà color roig o vermell molt viu.
Crec que això és qüestió de costums. Diem una "brusa vermella" i "la Plaça Roja de Moscou".
Salutacions! 

P.S.- Pickypuck: dona, sisplau [per favor] una ullada al DRAE, diu que "_bermejo_" és _rubio_ o _rojizo. _¡Un abrazo!


----------



## pickypuck

Tombatossals said:


> P.S.- Pickypuck: dona, sisplau [per favor] una ullada al DRAE, diu que "_bermejo_" és _rubio_ o _rojizo. _¡Un abrazo!


 
Sí, també diu que "calzas bermejas" són "las rojas que utilizaban los nobles". Amb el meu missatge volia simplement dir a l'Outsider que en castellà el cognat de vermell/vermelho existeix (ell deia que no savia que una altra llengua ho tingués) encara que la paraula s'utilitze poc, a no ser que sigui el teu cognom 

Una abraçada


----------



## cospelero

Outsider said:


> Esto es muy interesante, porque en portugués ¡también se dice "vermelho"! "Roxo" existe, pero hoy día quiere decir "púrpura". ¡No me imaginaba que otra lengua tuviera la misma palabra!


También existe el color vermillion en inglés y el bermellón (o bermejón) en castellano.


----------



## Penyafort

Com han dit, _roig roja _és un mot existent en català, d'ús oral preferent en el bloc occidental, perquè a l'oriental es considera més aviat literari. 

Ara bé, al meu parer és palès que l'adopció del mot per a anomenar la Creu Roja va ser una influència del castellà. No se m'acut cap motiu per no haver-la designat Creu Vermella, com fan en gallec-portuguès.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Penyafort said:


> Com han dit, _roig roja _és un mot existent en català, d'ús oral preferent en el bloc occidental, perquè a l'oriental es considera més aviat literari.
> 
> Ara bé, al meu parer és palès que l'adopció del mot per a anomenar la Creu Roja va ser una influència del castellà. No se m'acut cap motiu per no haver-la designat Creu Vermella, com fan en gallec-portuguès.



O el nom original en francès «Croix Rouge», a banda del fet que «roig» té un sentit més ampli i/o literari, com ho demostra el fet que és la denominació única en l'occidental, que és el que apareix en topònims i frases fetes i que en oriental ha conservat tradicionalment un ús similar al castellà (roig molt viu), convivint sempre amb «roig» (tradicionalment). A més, és un nom més curt, que també podria ajudar.


----------

